

Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency Technologies – Princeton University - jyunderwood
https://www.coursera.org/course/bitcointech

======
fitzwatermellow
I've signed up. Craving a more formal intro to crypto-currencies. Consists
mostly of video lectures and supplemental multiple choice style quizzes.
Original course included five programming assignments asking students to build
simplified versions of a Bitcoin like system, but its not clear there is any
programming involved in the Coursera version.

A draft version of the Bitcoin textbook the instructors are currently working
on is available:

[https://piazza.com/princeton/spring2015/btctech/resources](https://piazza.com/princeton/spring2015/btctech/resources)

